# Intel Report: New Audi A3, More Body Styles for USA (Including Sportback)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Last month in Geneva Audi revealed the new 3-door A3. Not surprisingly, and just as with the last-generation car, there’s little potential for a 3-door configuration in the USA. Further, previous viewpoints on the A3 suggested only the sedan would come to America. Fortunately for fans who prefer something other than four doors, we’re now hearing even that more could be bound for the States.

While in Geneva we spoke at length with Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen and Audi AG board member for Marketing Peter Schwarzenbauer about the car’s stance in America. Here’s some of what we found.

* Full Story *


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The theory here is simple. A unique body style dedicated to hybrid or alternative fuel drivetrains makes a statement. de Nysschen didn’t reference it but an obvious parallel can be drawn to the Toyota Prius. There’s no mistaking the Prius for any other Toyota and it makes a visual statement. Audi is thinking it may have a similar opportunity in the States with the Sportback. Such a move likely won’t make performance-minded A3 owners happy but it is in intriguing proposition just the same.
> 
> 
> * Full Story *


I snipped the above from the article but it is almost word-for-word the same argument that I made in the de Nysschen chat thread so long ago. It's nice to see that the rantings of the rabid fans are heard.

Edit - that A7 style sportback rendering is an abomination. please replace it with a proper wagon configuration with a sexy clamshell style rear hatch like the Q7.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

I just threw up a little. I guess this means my next car won't be an A3. Audi is doing a great job ruining my transition/graduation to their brand.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

RS3tron?

DO It.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

djdub said:


> I just threw up a little. I guess this means my next car won't be an A3. Audi is doing a great job ruining my transition/graduation to their brand.


This is a render and not a real car. We were curious what it would look like with the 4-door coupe roofline of the A7 or A5 Sportback. We're hearing the actual car will be more wagon-ish like the A3 Sportback.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> This is a render and not a real car. We were curious what it would look like with the 4-door coupe roofline of the A7 or A5 Sportback. We're hearing the actual car will be more wagon-ish like the A3 Sportback.


My Day just improved! 

wagon-ish 
wagon-ish 
wagon-ish


----------



## dalejean (May 6, 2004)

*Really radical*

Rather than electric and hybrid, how about a really radical product for Audi in the USA? A diesel quattro in a sport oriented format would be appreciated. (Yes, I know that's what they sell already in Europe every day as a mainstay.)


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

George -

Any word on release timelines for the US market?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry, but if I wanted an a3 sedan I would just buy the a4


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

tcardio said:


> sorry, but if I wanted an a3 sedan I would just buy the a4


^^^ x2

Come on a3 sedan versus

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/168-3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## jimelo19 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Come on now!*

Bought my current A3 in '07 and it still puts a smile on my face every time I step into it. 

Now to hear that the only way to stay in the hatchback body style is to move over to the dark side (hybrids)! Come on Audi, bring the hatchback style to the US, but give us the option of a motor for people who like to drive!


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

tcardio said:


> sorry, but if I wanted an a3 sedan I would just buy the a4


Using the same logic, if the A3 sport back doesn't come shouldn't you just go buy the A4 Avant?


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*come on Audi!*

I've had 4 Audi's ( 3 A4's and a 5000), and still have two of the A4's... I have a B5 and a B6, both bought new, but getting a bit long in the tooth... What to replace them with? The B8 is too big and heavy. The B5 is the right size, but the B6 a much better car.... Cost has gone out of control too. To replace my B6 with same spec B8, it'd cost another 10k.. Emmm.. don't think so! I like the sport back render, but never liked the A3 we got here... Bring me the same sedan at the car show... I need that 5cyl turbo!


----------



## tincanman99 (Oct 19, 2000)

*No Hatch = No Interest*

Look if I wanted a sedan I would just go buy an A4. As the current owner of an A3 if they dont bring it to the US I will just go buy a GTI or Mini Cooper 5 door. How about them apples.

I dont understand this whole thing with the sedans in the US. They are impractical for carrying anything other than groceries. Duh.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

spinnetti said:


> . I need that 5cyl turbo!


no doubt just send something small, but bigger than a tt, with that motor. Although the rs3 at 3800 pounds sounds heavy. It will be interesting to see where the a class amg fits into the equation re price and weight


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I have absolutely no problem if Audi goes the sedan only route - my biggest concern is powertrains: will we get a 2.0T+Quattro+Manual transmission combination? 

I would bet that there would be greater uptake on a sedan + quattro + stick than there would a wagon + quattro + stick if we had to choose between the two. 

Limiting the alternative powertrains to the Sportback design is not a bad idea at all. 

The bigger overall problem is the timeline. We shouldn't expect the sedan until 2014. Yikes that's a long time.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Hmm*

Wait a minute... 3800lb for an A3? Damn. Even if they brought me just what I want (doubt it) at a reasonable price (even less likely), it will weigh 400lb more than my B6 which is too heavy already? That will be a deal breaker. I think the new Boxster S is looking more likely all the time.... I plan to get a new car in about 4 years, so I've got a bit of time to sort it out I guess.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Limiting the alternative powertrains to the Sportback design is not a bad idea at all.


Agree. Doubles the exclusivity. George points out that the hybrid model won't look like the sportback photoshop- (instead it'll be something along the line of a GT Touring) - Too bad- the A3 looks pretty good with the sportback roofline- To me, better or as good as the A7. Compare...


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

brookside said:


> Agree. Doubles the exclusivity. George points out that the hybrid model won't look like the sportback photoshop- (instead it'll be something along the line of a GT Touring) - Too bad- the A3 looks pretty good with the sportback roofline- To me, better or as good as the A7. Compare...


I realize my opinion does not fit in the 'norm', bu the A7 is, in my opinion, an abomination. Audi has concocted a way to make an A6 a "sportback" that has worse visibility than a sedan, worse cargo room than an avant, and yet somehow, they can still charge an extra $10k for it over the more functional sedan. 

The A7 embodies the penultimate example of a "stupid tax" for those who (previously) had more money than sense. PT Barnum was not only right, but he underestimated the income level of his target audience.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

FractureCritical said:


> I realize my opinion does not fit in the 'norm', bu the A7 is, in my opinion, an abomination. Audi has concocted a way to make an A6 a "sportback" that has worse visibility than a sedan, worse cargo room than an avant, and yet somehow, they can still charge an extra $10k for it over the more functional sedan.
> 
> The A7 embodies the penultimate example of a "stupid tax" for those who (previously) had more money than sense. PT Barnum was not only right, but he underestimated the income level of his target audience.


My take on the A7 is that it is an experiment in form over function that has been afforded Audi due to the economies inherent to the new MLB platform. It allows Audi to profitably dabble into niche territories and at the of the day should give consumers more choice. It's what allows them to strike a more conservative tone with their bread and butter product because they can then introduce a model like the A7 that is more distinctive. 

Also keep in mind that the A7 straddles the A6 and A8 and definitely appeals to those looking for a more visually unique product. I think they came very close to nailing the design the first time out. Certainly they did a better job than BMW did with it's X6 or 5-Touring.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> George -
> 
> Any word on release timelines for the US market?


Schwarzenbauer said 2014 for A3. If that's MY2013 then that's summer 2012. S-car and RS will follow likely by a year is my guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> My take on the A7 is that it is an experiment in form over function that has been afforded Audi due to the economies inherent to the new MLB platform. It allows Audi to profitably dabble into niche territories and at the of the day should give consumers more choice. It's what allows them to strike a more conservative tone with their bread and butter product because they can then introduce a model like the A7 that is more distinctive.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the A7 straddles the A6 and A8 and definitely appeals to those looking for a more visually unique product. I think they came very close to nailing the design the first time out. Certainly they did a better job than BMW did with it's X6 or 5-Touring.


I actually really, really like the A5 Sportback... particularly when lowered. The A7 has surprised me less by how much I like it (I prefer the A6), but more for how many people... even non car people... find it attractive enough that they need to voice it to me if i I'm driving one. The car got nearly as many comments as our red R8 when we took one of each to the 12 Hours of Sebring.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Schwarzenbauer said 2014 for A3. If that's MY2013 then that's summer 2012. S-car and RS will follow likely by a year is my guess.


Thanks, George. Did you mean "if that's *MY2014*, then that's summer *2013*? I'd love it to be true that we're looking at summer 2012 but I'm not holding my breath. Summer 2013 would also corroborate what the Audi of America regional rep told me at the Cuyahoga Valley Audi event back in November (~18 months).


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> I actually really, really like the A5 Sportback... particularly when lowered. The A7 has surprised me less by how much I like it (I prefer the A6), but more for how many people... even non car people... find it attractive enough that they need to voice it to me if i I'm driving one. The car got nearly as many comments as our red R8 when we took one of each to the 12 Hours of Sebring.


Agreed on the A5 Sportback. The proportions are fantastic and again, I wouldn't be surprised if that was another testbed for Audi to use to gauge customer response to some of the design elements.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke said:


> Thanks, George. Did you mean "if that's *MY2014*, then that's summer *2013*? I'd love it to be true that we're looking at summer 2012 but I'm not holding my breath. Summer 2013 would also corroborate what the Audi of America regional rep told me at the Cuyahoga Valley Audi event back in November (~18 months).


model year 2014 would be here in the summer of 2013. Calendar year would be obviously 2014 on the calendar. I'm hoping for MY 2014 in summer 2013 but have not verified.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Travis Grundke said:


> Limiting the alternative powertrains to the Sportback design is not a bad idea at all.


Except they didn't mention a diesel model at all, just hybrid and electric. :thumbdown:


----------

